

10 vim color schemes you need to have - vesln
http://www.vimninjas.com/2012/08/26/10-vim-color-schemes-you-need-to-own/

======
dsr_
How is it that I have managed to use vim since, err, 1993 or so, without
changing all my colors to ten different schemes? Oh, right. Many of the
terminals I've used vim on didn't have any colors (other than bright green vs
dim green, or the same in amber or phosphor-white).

I will admit that syntax coloring is nice, but more for the checking it
provides than anything else. In a column of keyword=value, it's nice to spot
the missspelled keyword instantly.

~~~
pooriaazimi
I'm sorry, but what's the point? I'm not meaning to be rude, but I really
don't like comments like this one. Yes, some people like you have to work on
machines that they have no admin power, or have ancient terminals, but it's
2012. A lot of us on HN _do_ have a say on what runs on our machines (be it
our own laptops, or our own servers) and most if not all of them are running
OSes no older than a couple years and thankfully all of them have color
terminals.

I know you didn't mean to sound like an old-timer dismissing how "kids these
days" do things that don't feel your super-nerdy needs, but sadly that's how
your comment sounded (to me), so I thought I share my feelings with you. No
offense!

------
thiderman
<https://github.com/trapd00r/neverland-vim-theme>

I have used this for the past year. I've tried Solarized, Github and many
others on the list, but I always return to neverland. It's very dark and with
high contrast, but it's also the only colorscheme that doesn't strain my eyes
after long periods of coding. Bonus points for being primarily written for 256
color terminals.

It's also one of the few colorschemes that actually utilize _all_ of the
syntax groups that vim handles. Many schemes use highlight links, and having
differing colors between Repeat and Statement usually shows that the author
knows what he is doing.

------
zdw
I'm a big fan of Vividchalk - it has a lot of contrast, and the colors are
well chosen. It gives a different color to everything, which does make your
terminal look like a chrismas tree light explosion, but that color does
deliver extra information (which is the entire point of color highlighting).

I tried Solarized for a short while, and while I appreciate the logic that
went into designing it, the lack of contrast made me switch away from it
pretty quickly.

I think font choice also has a lot to do with this - some of these schemes
look far better with antialiasing turned on, or larger font sizes. Inconsolata
13 pt here.

------
buster
Why would i need ten? I'm fine with one.

~~~
pooriaazimi
So you can choose which one you like best, obviously! If I remember correctly,
the default scheme on my machine was unbearable for me - it was too "bright".

~~~
johncoltrane
"Owning" 10 colorschemes is useless. "Trying" 10 (or 20, or 40) colourschemes,
though, may be a good idea. Once you have decided which one is your favorite
what would be the point of keeping the rejected colorschemes around?

------
droob
Nobody needs to own ten color schemes.

~~~
Auguste
Owning ten colour schemes is like owning ten cars. They look really nice and
are fun to show off, but at the end of the day, you can only use one at a
time.

------
johncoltrane
No.

This post should be titled "My 10 favorite colorschemes" because:

1\. we don't __need __any colorscheme beside the default ones.

2\. those are just your favorites, which nobody should care about.

Please tell me what plugins and settings I __need __: I'm too dumb and lazy to
find them on my own.

------
rhizome31
According to my orthoptist, it's better for the eyes to use black on white
rather than white on black.

~~~
kidmenot
And I fully agree with that.

Plus, a lot of documentation you're going to look at will be the same black on
white background.

Maybe it's just me, but while I like darker schemes, I've found that switching
between dark and light backgrounds really really hurts.

